# ابحث عن كيفية استغلال ثاني اكسيد الكربون من تكرير النفط...



## الحسام البتار (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هلا اعزائي
انا ابحث عن اي اوراق او كتب او اي شي يتكلم عن كيفية استخدام واستغلال ثاني اكسيد الكربون من عملية تصفية وتكرير النفط في المصافي
الرجاء اللي عنده اي ملف يحطه ك اتتشمنت
لاني ما اقدر اعمل تحميل وجزاكم الله الف الف خير وبركة


----------



## عثمان الراوي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*هنا الجواب*

اخي العزيز هذا الكتاب مهم جدا لك وفيه تفاصيل مهمة عن تصميم الاجهزه والمعامل الخاصه بفصل ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون
Gas Purification, Fifth Edition 
by *Arthur L Kohl Richard Nielsen *​ 






 

http://ifile.it/yk3b16/kohl__a._l.__1997_._gas_purification__5th_ed._.rar​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/KOHL__A._L.__1997_._Gas_Purification__5th_ed._.rar​


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا الله يعطيكن العافية


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (11 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتي مهندس عثمان وشهرك مبارك
لدي توجهة للاستثمار في صناعة الاسمدة الكبريتية المعتمدة على خام الكبريت بحكم سعره المدعوم للصناعة المحلية
هل ممكن مساعدتي في تحديد افضل المنتجات النهائية والخامات الاخرى المستخدمة في هذه الصناعة والخطوات الاساسية لهذه الصناعة .وهل توصي بالمضيئ في هذه الفكرة والله يحفظكم
ابراهيم الغامدي
الدمام


----------

